# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل وحصرى

## ابن ادريس

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
اعلم انك تحب الشمار
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*نشوف اول زول شمشار منو
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*العطا على العطا




قبضتك بالثابتا
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*اقيض 

ayman akoud,nouriome
*

----------


## ayman akoud

*معقول لكين اسي جيت جاري جري
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*هههههههههههه
متلبسين 

مريخابي كسلاوي,ayman akoud,الصادق عبد الوهاب, 
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*حوته 1
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كان لي عاجل دي
اليومين ديل شبكتكك بتصطاد صيد تقيل ياابن ادريس
كبر الشوالات عشان تشيل الصيد

*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*comndan,جكنون
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

كان لي عاجل دي
اليومين ديل شبكتكك بتصطاد صيد تقيل ياابن ادريس
كبر الشوالات عشان تشيل الصيد




اصبر ابهدلم ليك بهدلا
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*قطعت نفسنا ياخي
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*زول يقول لديل 

ayman akoud,comndan,جكنو
انا بهظر 
ديل حتلو هنا
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

قطعت نفسنا ياخي



احبك وانتى جاكى
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*حتى انتى 

,سامرين
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*

ابو البنات

محمد كمال عمران
*

----------


## سامرين

*والله انا مما شفت عااااااجل وابن ادريس عرفت انو الموضوع فيهو ان وان كبيــــــــــــــره
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*ابو دعاء, 
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

حتى انتى 

,سامرين 



انا جيت اشوف اخر تقليعاتك شنو
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

والله انا مما شفت عااااااجل وابن ادريس عرفت انو الموضوع فيهو ان وان كبيــــــــــــــره



وبعد دا جيتى 
جارية


ابن ادريس عالم من الابداع
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

انا جيت اشوف اخر تقليعاتك شنو




يعنى ما جبتى معاك ميزان التغت والسكرى لاعمامك 
اصبرى على قبل ما التسجيلات تنتهى 
كلا الاعضاء بجيهم سكرى 
بختك سوقك واااااااااااااااااااااارى 
كسلاوى قال بشترى اسعاف 
ياجرو للجلاكين ديل
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*صياد النجوم x,كشه 22

حسن بدري,
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*الزوار 
عييييييييييييييييييييييييييك
                        	*

----------


## العكادي

*شنو يا ابن ادريس مججن الناس في الواتس اب وجهجه هنا كمان .......
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يا اخوي نحن ناقصين جري 
مالك علينا مجهجهنا
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العكادي
					

شنو يا ابن ادريس مججن الناس في الواتس اب وجهجه هنا كمان .......



يمكن انسيهم 
الدعيع
وترورا
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

يا اخوي نحن ناقصين جري 
مالك علينا مجهجهنا



مش حا تقدر تغمض عينيك
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*العكادي,سودان المريخ
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*خلال نص ساعة 



مشاركات: 26المشاهدات: 129



درسو يا خطير
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*ابن ادريس فشنك
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

ابن ادريس فشنك



ما جبتا شئ من عندك
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*كفااااااااااااااااااااااااااية عجلات يا اخوانا
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

كفااااااااااااااااااااااااااية عجلات يا اخوانا




نقلب 
رقشات
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*هووووووووي يا ابن ادريس اعصابنا براها بايظة وما ناقصين واحد يوترنا أكتر من العلينا
يا ادارة ده الزول اشطبوهوا لحدي نهاية التسجيلات بعدين سجلوهو قبل ما يقفل السيستم بتاع البرير
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*انا الاخبار العاجلة دى بفتح اخر صفحة واخر تعليق 
ابن ادريس يجيب خبر عاجل من وين
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*و الله الحاجة الوحيدة الخلتني أدخل البوست كنت عايز أعرف الطلع لأبن ادريس الحمى في راسو شنو بس لقيته أساساً جا للبوست محموم و بهضرب
*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*اصلو ابن ادريس من داك الليله عنده الورده
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

هووووووووي يا ابن ادريس اعصابنا براها بايظة وما ناقصين واحد يوترنا أكتر من العلينا
يا ادارة ده الزول اشطبوهوا لحدي نهاية التسجيلات بعدين سجلوهو قبل ما يقفل السيستم بتاع البرير
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم تاج الدين
					

انا الاخبار العاجلة دى بفتح اخر صفحة واخر تعليق 
ابن ادريس يجيب خبر عاجل من وين









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

و الله الحاجة الوحيدة الخلتني أدخل البوست كنت عايز أعرف الطلع لأبن ادريس الحمى في راسو شنو بس لقيته أساساً جا للبوست محموم و بهضرب









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم تاج الدين
					

اصلو ابن ادريس من داك الليله عنده الورده





تصدقوا شئ ؟


































































































































































































ما شغال بيكم
                        	*

----------


## خالد عبدالغني

*اسف على الرد ولكن .. بوست بايخ شديد و فيه استخفاف بالناس .. 

تقبل اعتذاري .. اطالب بسحب البوست فورا
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*يعني هي ناقصة يا ابن ادريس
من قلة الشتول والاخبار الضاربة
والله راسنا براه ضارب
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

تصدقوا شئ ؟


































































































































































































ما شغال بيكم



البوست ده فاتحة  لى سعيد السعودى
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*يازووووول ها جهجهتا افكارنا 
*

----------


## لعوتة

*لجاع






































































































































































































































































































...........






















































































































































































































































ززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز
*

----------

